# Solved: Wireless internet connection keeps dropping out



## Nitramz (Jul 2, 2010)

I have Windows 7, TP-LINK USB wireless adapter plugged in... I connect up to my Linksys Wireless G Modem Router...

I notice these drop outs more often when i am playing online games that require constant connections (evident in lag and disconnections from the game)

It happens irregularly (when i least expect it, sometimes more often than others). It might not register being disconnected from the net or display limited connectivity. When reconnecting, sometimes i have issue finding my network again or connecting at all... but other times it reconnects no problem.

This is really frustrating ... let me know if there's any other info i can provide to help me out.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## Nitramz (Jul 2, 2010)

Here it is... where do we go from here? Appreciate your help.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Okerhaps this is not a problem,I just have not seen it before,but you appear to have 2 channels open 7/11.
Till John gets back to you,why not just use channel 11 and see if that helps.


----------



## Nitramz (Jul 2, 2010)

How do I only use one channel?


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

That is generally controlled by your router in the wireless settings section.
Also,another area that could affect disconnects:
Make sure that you do not have more than one wireless manager active.Generally either the windows default(wzc or wlan for Vista,and the wireless manager that may have come bundled with your wireless adapter 
Here is a path to the services status.In addition to the windows defaults you would be looking for a task name running that would be similar to your wireless adapter maker's name(linksys/belkin etc.)




Check your Services are Started on all PCs: 
&#8226;	COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
&#8226;	Computer Browser
&#8226;	DHCP Client
&#8226;	DNS Client
&#8226;	Network Connections
&#8226;	Network Location Awareness
&#8226;	Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
&#8226;	Server
&#8226;	TCP/IP Netbios helper
&#8226;	Wireless Zero Configuration (XP wireless configurations)
&#8226;	WLAN AutoConfig (Vista wireless configurations)
&#8226;	Workstation

Note: You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services.

All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic (or perhaps manual).

If a service is not running, open it's properties and check the dependencies. Check each of the dependencies and see which one is preventing the service from running. Checking the event log is also a good idea here, there may be clues to what is failing. 
__________________


----------



## Nitramz (Jul 2, 2010)

This is a screenie of some services that have been disabled... any help? And i' still unsure as to how to change the channel. I'm not that involved in this kind of stuff..


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Your router's user's manual should be your guide to channel changing.Look at options and settings available in the wireless/wireless security section.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Your real issue is your signal is very weak. -90dB is pretty bad, you need to beef that up.

Hawking Tech has a number of products that will help you increase your wireless range. The root page is Hawking Hi-Gain™ WiFi Range Extending Products.

Some of the more interesting products are this Hawking [HSB2] Hi-Gain WiFi Signal Booster, which can be used on either end of a wireless connection to boost the signal power.

Another way to increase your signal strength is by the use of hi-gain antennas. You can choose from omni-directional or directional models, here are a some examples.

Hawking [HAI7SIP] Hi-Gain 7dBi Omni-Directional Antenna

Hawking [HAI15SC] Hi-Gain 15dBi Corner Antenna

[HAO14SD] Outdoor Hi-Gain 14dBi Directional Antenna Kit

For 802.11n applications, this ZyXEL ANT1106 6db omni-directional antenna can be used.

For really long range outdoor applications, this 24dB parabolic WiFi Antenna may be a good choice.

If you have a wireless adapter that doesn't have provisions for an external antenna, one adapter that I've had good luck with is a Rosewill RNX-G1 USB Wireless Adapter. It's feature is that is has a removable antenna and will accommodate replacement antennas.

This is just a sample of available products, many people have hi-gain antennas with similar specifications, but I haven't seen any other suppliers of signal boosters.


----------



## Nitramz (Jul 2, 2010)

You think this is my only issue?

+ if i use 802.11n devices, will things with a 2.4Ghz frequency interrupt the signals... i've heard from people this is another issue. For example, my router/modem im connecting to wirelessly is about 30ft away through a few walls and we also have 2.4Ghz phones, garage door opener.. any of this relevant/easily fixed with a stronger wireless adapter?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, that's clearly the first one to try to solve.

You can try changing your router's configuration to 20mhz channels and pick channel 1, 6, or 11 and see which one gets the strongest signal.


----------



## Nitramz (Jul 2, 2010)

Sorry, but how would i go about doing that? thanks


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Control Panel, Administrative tools,, Computer Management, Services. Scroll down to Windows Zero Configuration and double click it. In the properties, set it to Disabled and also click the Stop button.

It should stay dead now.


----------



## Nitramz (Jul 2, 2010)

Should stay dead? what's dying?? haha


----------



## Nitramz (Jul 2, 2010)

And Windows zero config... i cannot find this service in my list


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

If you are asking about channel changing,I think I covered that in post #8
And in services,how about WLAN.Do you see something like that ?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Good point, I forgot to ask if this was XP or Vista/Win7.


----------



## Nitramz (Jul 2, 2010)

Pedro, there is WLAN Autoconfig it's started and automatic

Will, as per my initial post, i'm windows 7 haha


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

And channel changing ?


----------



## Nitramz (Jul 2, 2010)

Also, what's the deal with the graph.. jumping from 1-100dBm


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Actually, the graph seems to be varying between -80 and -90.

You have to login to the router's web based setup to change the channel, use a wired connection to the router to do this configuration.


----------



## Nitramz (Jul 2, 2010)

check this out..

this is where the jumping was occurring.. any idea what it means?


----------



## Nitramz (Jul 2, 2010)

Also, what would be the best wireless settings to use on my Linksys WAG160N router to get the best connectivity?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd start by changing the wireless channel to 1. You also need to change the channel width to 20mhz, that may solve a lot of issues here.


----------



## Nitramz (Jul 2, 2010)

Ahhh, now my connection won't connect to the internet at all. It simply displays a limited connection icon 24/7 and I cannot get onto the net.

I unplug my USB wireless adapter and plug it back in but the same status remains... what can I do?

By the way, this isn't as a result of any changed settings. It simply just cut out and wouldn't go back...


----------



## Nitramz (Jul 2, 2010)

My problem is now a different one, any ideas?

Also, if this is any help, I've noticed on Xirrus Wi-Fi inspector that the external IP adress cannot be found (either is left blank or says N/A)... I'm pretty sure that this is part of the reason why I am lost for internet..


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Ok:Try this.Power everything off in this order.pc/router/modem Let sit for 5 minutes.
Then power on in this order allowing modem and router lights to settle in normal condition.
Modem
Router
pc
.See if we get connectivity

Then give me:
Start, Run, CMD, OK to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type CMD in the Search box after Start)



In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose Select All, then hit Enter to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here. 

And you are correct.Channel change should not cause outage.


----------



## Nitramz (Jul 2, 2010)

It still showed limited connect after the 5 min and then reboot, here's the IPCONFIG. thanks

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Owner-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : WAG160N

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : WAG160N
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9271 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 94-0C-6D-E5-6C-D3
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::9034:3836:196:ae7a%13(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.101(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, 9 July 2010 1:41:56 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, 10 July 2010 1:41:56 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 345246829
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-A0-AE-04-6C-F0-49-EC-EB-26

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 61.9.134.49
61.9.207.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 6C-F0-49-EC-EB-26
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.WAG160N:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : WAG160N
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{9502B862-5062-45CC-9AE6-70698C665472}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Looks like a good wireless connection.
Let's see result of the following pings.

From a Johnwill post on the Networking Forum

Try these simple tests.

Hold the Windows key and press R, then type CMD (COMMAND for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the Enter key:

NOTE: For the items below surrounded with < >, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous IPCONFIG command output! Do NOT type <computer_IP_address> into the command, that won't work. Also, the < and > in the text is to identify the parameters, they are also NOT used in the actual commands.

Do NOT include the <> either, they're just to identify the values for substitution.

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 74.125.45.100

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose Select All, then hit Enter to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

<computer_IP_address> - The IP Address of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above. (For Vista/Win7, the IPv4 Address)

<default_gateway_address> - The IP address of the Default Gateway, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

<dns_servers> - The IP address of the first (or only) address for DNS Servers, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Nitramz (Jul 2, 2010)

Sorry, but a bit confused on what to type after IPCONFIG /ALL?


----------



## Nitramz (Jul 2, 2010)

Here's what I got anyway..

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Owner-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : WAG160N

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : WAG160N
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9271 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 94-0C-6D-E5-6C-D3
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::9034:3836:196:ae7a%13(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.101(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, 9 July 2010 1:41:56 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, 10 July 2010 1:41:55 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 345246829
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-A0-AE-04-6C-F0-49-EC-EB-26

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 61.9.134.49
61.9.207.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 6C-F0-49-EC-EB-26
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.WAG160N:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : WAG160N
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{9502B862-5062-45CC-9AE6-70698C665472}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Windows\system32>PING computer_IP_address
Ping request could not find host computer_IP_address. Please check the name and
try again.

C:\Windows\system32>PING 74.125.45.100

Pinging 74.125.45.100 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 74.125.45.100:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Windows\system32>PING default_gateway_address
Ping request could not find host default_gateway_address. Please check the name
and try again.

C:\Windows\system32>PING yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.

C:\Windows\system32>PING dns_servers
Ping request could not find host dns_servers. Please check the name and try agai
n.

C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Ok:
Execute the following pings and let me see the results
I'll give you the first one completely and then just the ping addresses for the next ones:
ping 192.168.1.101

192.168.1.1
61.9.134.48
74.125.45.100
yahoo.com


----------



## Nitramz (Jul 2, 2010)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Owner>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Owner-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
 IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : WAG160N

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : WAG160N
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9271 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 94-0C-6D-E5-6C-D3
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::9034:3836:196:ae7a%13(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.101(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, 9 July 2010 1:41:56 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, 10 July 2010 2:17:54 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 345246829
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-A0-AE-04-6C-F0-49-EC-EB-26

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 61.9.134.49
61.9.207.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 6C-F0-49-EC-EB-26
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.WAG160N:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : WAG160N
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{9502B862-5062-45CC-9AE6-70698C665472}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Owner>ping 192.168.1.101

Pinging 192.168.1.101 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.101: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.101: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.101: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.101: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.101:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Users\Owner>
C:\Users\Owner>ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=16ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=5ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=416ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 2ms, Maximum = 416ms, Average = 109ms

C:\Users\Owner>ping 61.9.134.48

Pinging 61.9.134.48 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 61.9.134.48:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Users\Owner>ping 74.125.45.100

Pinging 74.125.45.100 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 74.125.45.100:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Users\Owner>ping yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Ok:Looks like a dns issue.
Let's try two things:

Let's try to acquire a good dns server address.
From a Johnwill postConfigure DHCP for Windows Vista.
1.	Click on the Start menu, and select Control Panel.
2.	Click on Network and Internet. (Skip this step if you do not see this Control Panel item.)
3.	Click on Network and Sharing Center.
4.	Click on Manage network connections.
5.	Right click on Local Area Connection and choose Properties. If Windows say it needs your permission to continue, click Continue.
6.	Select Internet Protocol Version 4(TCP/IPv4) and click Properties.
7.	Select Obtain an IP address automatically.
8.	Select Obtain DNS server address automatically.
9.	Click OK to close the TCP/IP Properties window.
10.	Click OK to close the Local Area Connection Properties window.
11.	Click Close to close the Network Connections window.
12.	Click Close to close the Control Panel window.
13.	Restart your computer.

And if not let's try another known dns address
Follow instructions in this link:

https://store.opendns.com/setup/operatingsystem/windows-vista


----------



## Nitramz (Jul 2, 2010)

I'll follow these instructions eventhough I am Windows 7 - all the boxes were already ticked for the first set of instructions.. so i'm trying the link


----------



## Nitramz (Jul 2, 2010)

I cannot test the open dns thing from the link because the computer I am doing it on has no internet connection -.-


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Duh:Sorry.Brain lock.
Here are the instructions:
The DNS server addresses are :
208.67.222.222
and
208.67.220.220

Change your DNS: Configuration for Vista

1. Click the Start Orb, then select Control Panel.
2. Click on View network status and tasks.
3. Click on View status.
4. Click the Properties button.
5. Vista may ask for your permission to make changes. If so, click the Continue button.
6. Select Internet Protocol Version 4 (TCP/IPv4), then click the Properties button.
7. Click the radio button Use the following DNS server addresses: and type in OpenDNS addresses in the Preferred DNS server and Alternate DNS server fields. 208.67.222.222 Alternate= 208.67.220.220
8. Click the OK button, then the Close button, and the Close button again. Close the Network and Sharing Center window. 

Instructions courtesy of Thomas Anders

© 2009 OpenDNS


----------



## Nitramz (Jul 2, 2010)

done that, now what?


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Let's see if we made any progress/
From a Johnwill post on the Networking Forum

Try these simple tests.

Hold the Windows key and press R, then type CMD (COMMAND for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the Enter key:

NOTE: For the items below surrounded with < >, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous IPCONFIG command output! Do NOT type <computer_IP_address> into the command, that won't work. Also, the < and > in the text is to identify the parameters, they are also NOT used in the actual commands.

Do NOT include the <> either, they're just to identify the values for substitution.

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 74.125.45.100

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose Select All, then hit Enter to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

<computer_IP_address> - The IP Address of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above. (For Vista/Win7, the IPv4 Address)

<default_gateway_address> - The IP address of the Default Gateway, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

<dns_servers> - The IP address of the first (or only) address for DNS Servers, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Nitramz (Jul 2, 2010)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Owner>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Owner-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : WAG160N

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : WAG160N
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9271 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 94-0C-6D-E5-6C-D3
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::9034:3836:196:ae7a%13(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.101(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, 9 July 2010 1:41:56 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, 10 July 2010 3:02:20 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 345246829
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-A0-AE-04-6C-F0-49-EC-EB-26

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 208.67.222.222
208.67.220.220
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 6C-F0-49-EC-EB-26
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.WAG160N:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : WAG160N
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{9502B862-5062-45CC-9AE6-70698C665472}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Owner>ping 192.168.1.101

Pinging 192.168.1.101 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.101: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.101: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.101: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.101: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.101:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Users\Owner>ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=17ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=7ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=4ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=77ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 4ms, Maximum = 77ms, Average = 26ms

C:\Users\Owner>ping 61.9.134.48

Pinging 61.9.134.48 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 61.9.134.48:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Users\Owner>ping 74.125.45.100

Pinging 74.125.45.100 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 74.125.45.100:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Users\Owner>ping yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.

C:\Users\Owner>


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Ping the dns servers


----------



## Nitramz (Jul 2, 2010)

All pings of the new dns servers timed out.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Ok:This is not good.
Let's do three things:
Easy thing first:
Disable all firewalls including any third party security suites.See if we get internet presence.
Then let's see another shot from John's post #2.This may be as John said earlier.Just a weak signal issue.We have tried everything else.
Then let's see if we have packet loss anywhere.
First off, connect one computer directly to the modem (power cycle the modem after changing the connection), and do this.

Register at www.dslreports.com and run theirwww.dslreports.com/linequality. It's best to run this test with a direct wired connection to eliminate any wireless issues from the results. It's useful many times to run this test several times, and we'd like to see each of the results. Post the results link from the top of the test display page for each test run here.

The link to post is near the top of the page and looks like:

If you wish to post this result to a forum, please copy/paste this URL
http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2357195 <- sample only, yours will obviously be different!
and your IP will be disguised.

Copy/paste that link here.

Note: You will have to enable PING (ICMP) request response either in your router (if you have one), or in your computer's firewall for direct modem connections. This is very important to get the most important part of the test to run.
__


----------



## Nitramz (Jul 2, 2010)

This morning I wake up and my internet is connected... any idea as to why?

PS. It still drops out every hour or so randomly, occassionally causing me grief with limited connections that force to me unplug the USB adapter and disable/re-enable the connection...


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Ok:
If I already suggested this,sorry.
Change the wireless channel being used 1/6/11 in US
Update router firmware.
Update network adapter driver from laptop maker web site
Make sure you have only one wireless manager running,Wlan (windows default or wireless adapter manager,but not both.
Then it might be useful to see what other networks are around you.
Wifi test exe. Hint from Johnwill

Download and run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspecto from
www.xirrus.com/library/wifitools.php
on the problem machine. Post a screen shot of the main screen here.

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button 
to upload it here.

Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.
And finally,delete all wireless profiles and re-log onto your network;like so.
http://mgmcc.forumotion.net/networking-tutorials-f17/removing-an-existing-wireless-profile-t109.htm


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The reason for the drops is the low signal strength I would guess.


----------



## Nitramz (Jul 2, 2010)

Refreshing the IP addresses on the main computer that has the router / modem connected seemed to fix the problem... but if i knew what this was actually doing and if there was a permanent fix for the problem, that'd be better.


----------



## Nitramz (Jul 2, 2010)

open to sugestions


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I think I've shot my wad as far as suggestions are concerned.


----------



## Nitramz (Jul 2, 2010)

haha, i wish i could say the problem is solved.. I'm just not certain that the issue is solely due to poor signal


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

My approach is to solve one problem at a time. Since the weak signal is an obvious issue, I would solve that first, then if there's still an issue, maybe it'll be easier to track down. Having an obvious potential issue that isn't being addressed makes it hard to know if all the other stuff is just spinning our wheels.


----------



## Nitramz (Jul 2, 2010)

ok fair enough. thank you for your time and help (and you too pedro)

i'll mark this thread as solved until i can test out a higher strength wireless adapter.


----------

